
The Worst Case Scenario for Hurricane Irma Looks Likely - aaronbrethorst
https://fivethirtyeight.com/features/forecast-hurricane-irma/?ex_cid=story-twitter
======
louithethrid
I know i may escaping into engineering to avoid handling emotional strain- but
i was wondering- how could future housing look like, that is hurrican proof?

Underground shelters are prone to floding. Flats on stilts are attacked by the
wind. Boats as carrier plattform of homes are not economically feasible.

~~~
Fjolsvith
A farmhouse in Kansas is hurricane proof.

